# Do his nails need clipping



## Keeleybellalettuce




----------



## purplepixie

Keeleybellalettuce said:


> View attachment 368231
> 
> View attachment 368230


Tortoises need longer nails to dig down into soil, to get away from the heat, or when laying eggs. In their enclosure you need some hard surfaces to help keep the nails in shape:0)


----------



## LiasisUK

No.


----------

